
Pumpkin geometry: shadow sculptures that illuminate an ancient math technique - mxfh
http://www.theguardian.com/science/alexs-adventures-in-numberland/2014/oct/30/pumpkin-geometry-stunning-shadow-sculptures-that-illuminate-an-ancient-mathematical-technique
======
danielharan
That has to be some of the best advertising possible for Shapeways.

Not complaining, just noticing.

